# San Diego homies! i kno u wanna be in my group...pretty plz



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

Hey guys anybody live in San diego area who'd like to start a group with me? I go to Douglas Youth Center in Mira Mesa and it'd probably be chill with them if we started a group there or if not we could meet at a park or sometin. cmon guyz it would be sooo much fun!


----------



## brian (Nov 16, 2003)

*re: San Diego homies! i kno u wanna be in my group...pretty*

i might be interested


----------



## ebolarama (Nov 13, 2006)

I used to live in Mira Mesa. I'd go if I still did...


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I might be interested. Not sure how often I'd show up though.


----------



## yojez (Mar 14, 2007)

*re: San Diego homies! i kno u wanna be in my group...pretty*

thank you guys for FINALLY asnwering my thread after like a million years grrrr....BUT I'm actually gonna be moving in about a month! UGH! sorry.......


----------

